# عندنا فقط وتحدى فـريق المس ايدينا ترنيمة / بكرا هتدبر - على اكتر من سيرفر + رابط مباشر .



## بولا وديع (14 يونيو 2011)

ترنيمة بكره هتدبر
لفريق إلمس إيدينا

كلمات والحان / فريق المس ايدينا
ترنيم / بيمن بديع - باسم فوزي - بيتر بديع - ميشيل طلعت
عود / بيتر عادل
كمان / مينا عطوان
إيقاع / نبيل
كيبورد / ماريان سمير - مينا عونى
جيتار / فادي طلعت
درامز / مارك شريف
هندسه صوتيه 
rock sound

تابعونا كل ماهو جديد وحصرى
على اجنحة النسور - جزيرة الحصريات

















اخترسيرفر
Size : 5 MB
(Click on link twice It will open in a new window).




رابط مباشر
mediafire
اضغط هنا يوجد 14 سيرفر 
يوجد هنا 13 سيرفر

استنونى هجيب حصريات وراجع بسرعة 
بس ياريت تصلولى ارجع بالسلامة





















​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 يونيو 2011)

*ميرسى ليك يابولا
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## son_of_christ (17 يونيو 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## tena.barbie (24 يونيو 2011)

ميرسى جدا على الترنيمة 

الرب يعوض تعبكم


----------



## naro_lovely (27 يونيو 2011)

*merciiiiiiiiiiiiiii*​


----------



## ENG BESHOY (4 يوليو 2011)

*ميرسي كتير ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## the radio (28 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف الف الف الف شكر انا بجد بشكرك من كل قلبى ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## rn3ef2000 (4 أكتوبر 2013)

الرب معكم


----------

